# Insurance for short term business use



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I have business use on my policy as I do tend to use my car for travelling to and from clients, but that's in my capacity as an accountant. 

Now I have an opportunity (which I've said yes to) to travel to france next year on a road trip with my group of mates who are film makers and have gained financial backing for a project. So I will be going out and I guess part of the crew/dealing with the money side. This is suddenly not a personal trip to europe but a business trip. I'm not a film maker, nor a professional driver, I'm still an accountant so don't want to declare myself either of those and I understand they're higher risk and it's not what i am. I just want a short term policy to cover what I want fully. 


Any of the insurers want to offer any advice as to what kinda policy it is I'm after (there will be 3/4 cars travelling with us so I'm sure that changes it slightly too) 

The trip will only last 3 weeks as it's only a very short film


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You will need to amend your existing policy to note an additional occupation as film crew (or an accountant if you wish) but employed by film makers. Then you will need to ensure that the current business use on your policy is suitable for the business use you require. You will also need a foreign use extension for a business trip.

Your current insurers will probably run a mile and won't want to cover it, so you will then need to take out an annual policy with an alternative Insurer that will be happy to extend your policy for a 3 week period noting the additional occupation and additional business use.

Good luck with that, it will be a nightmare, the film industry isn't popular with insurers at the best of times due to the potential liability exposure (actors, personalities etc), so you will need put forward a good case, explain that it is low key, no professional actors etc (providing of course that is the case). Not all insurers are keen to give business use abroad either, so that will be another hurdle!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for the reply. I realised that the film industry wouldn't be popular. Hence I don't want to list that as an occupation, it isn't since I won't be paid. I'm going for the road trip with some mates. They just happen to be making a film along the way now they've got some funding. It's only a short film and none of the actors are professional and it's going to be small as you said. 

I can't wait to work it all out :lol: sounds like I've got a right challenge :lol:


----------

